# back to the future train?



## destroyertta (Feb 13, 2011)

new to the model train scene and a fan of the movie back to the future just wondering if lionel did any thing with this movie


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

um no... You can take the engine that was used before it was modified and then scratch build the parts to make it looks like the one that could travel through time.


----------



## destroyertta (Feb 13, 2011)

they really should consider it i bet they would sell a lot of especially if they sell it with the car also what kind of steam engine was the original and does lionel make one of those thanks for the info


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

From what I remember from the movie it was eithrer a 2-6-0,2-8-0,4-6-0,4-8-0. Either MTH or Lionel probably makes them or maybe Williams.


----------



## destroyertta (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for the info maybe i try to make my own haha


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This what you're looking for?


----------



## destroyertta (Feb 13, 2011)

the original engine was a 4-6-0 
here is the link i fond 
http://backtothefuture.wikia.com/wiki/Locomotive_131


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I missed the front two wheels.


----------

